# Rustoleum Cold Galvanizing Spray Paint



## Aggie Fire (Feb 15, 2011)

New to the boards and great site!

Just bought an Alumnacraft 1542 that came with a trailer. Trailer is first project. The trailer is is average to good shape but does have some rust spots. I was going to sand the entire trailer down this weekend and repaint it. I saw Rustoleum has a Cold galvonizing spray paint at Home Depot. It this stuff any good? I know it will not compare to true galvonized trailer but is it better than just priming and painting.

Will be used in freshwater 75% of the time and may take it in saltwater 2-3 times a year.

If I do go with galvonized paint......

1)should I prime under it or is this the primer.

2) Can I paint over the galvonized paint (using it as a primer)?


----------



## Specknreds (Feb 15, 2011)

I use it on all of my welds or rust spots on my trailers and have really never noticed any problems. Some of the repairs sprayed are over 3 years old and in saltwater 100% of the time.

I have never used primer (i'm not a paint guy), but it seems like a primer would defeat the purpose of cold galvanize. I can't help you with the painting over it. 

At work, they use an industrial hot and cold galvanize spray that really seems like a great product. They usually just heat the metal with a rosebud tip on a torch.


----------



## Aggie Fire (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks. That what I was thinking too about a primer defeating the purpose.

Anyone ever painted over it?


----------



## Aggie Fire (Feb 15, 2011)

Aggie Fire said:


> Thanks. That what I was thinking too about a primer defeating the purpose.
> 
> Anyone ever painted over it?



Found my answer on another forum and thought I would post in case anyone interested.

"OK, I just spoke with the people from Rustoleum. They apologized for having an old version of the cold galvanizing spray label on their website. [apparently from 1999] which did not mention the need to recoat this product with a latex paint. The bottom line however is that the powdered zinc in the spray, even when dry, will react with any oil paint and eventually cause peeling. If you do want to use an oil spray since there are no Rustoleum latex sprays you can do what I did and paint over the zinc galvanizing paint with a latex primer. I used Total One Latex primer which worked well. "


----------



## eezerz (Feb 20, 2011)

I used red oxide primer, then painted everything with the cold galvanizing compound. After a year and a half it still looks like new. Check out my trailer rebuild on here somewhere.
Bottom line is preparation. The cold galv. compound has EXCELLENT COVERAGE as well. it lays down beautifully for a spray can. I will definately use it again on something. Hopefully not my trailer though? LOL.
cheers


----------

